# anyone know where i can get my fridge fixed in morocco!!



## IzzyJnr (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi

I am about to enter morocco and I need to have a few repairs done to my aging motor home, can anyone recommend where i can get fridge looked at, maybe new solar panel etc, its my first time over there and im currently in spain and thinking it will be cheaper to have it all looked at over there....is this correct? I do not need a dealership as I cant afford one!! hoping for someone who just knows what they are doing, I am surfing so will be near the coasts. many thanks Izzyjnr

ps I've different stories about getting the ferry over, some say go to a booth and some say just go straight to the ferry office and buy direct, could anyone clarify please and the price I should expect to pay

thanks again


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Can't really help with the fridge but if it were me i'd probably ask around once over there, they are very good at fixing stuff and it wont cost you as much as in Spain.

Our open return cost €200 earlier this year from Carlos the ticket man who has an office next to Lidl's at the Palmones retail park north east of Algeciras, just off the A7 junc 112, its also a good free place to stay the night, lots of vans going to Marocco stop there, more info and coords here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11984

http://www.viajesnormandie.net/

As you mentioned you can also just go to the port and get tickets no problem but I don't know if these are cheaper than Carlos or not.

Have a good one.

Pete


----------

